# Nice Day



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I finally got to get back in some trout water after a years absence. Last year or so I have been having knee and ankle problems and have had to avoid wading in trout streams and around slippery rocks. Lately I am feeling better so I decided to get out there and give it a try. I had myself a good time. Only caught 4 browns but it was a blast. I fished the Palisades area of the Chattahoochee River Delayed Harvest section, north of Atlanta. Here are some pics. Sorry no fish pics. These pics were taken by a friend that went with me.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

look like a great day Paymaster. I'm headin' to Dukes next week 1st trip. Wish me luck I'll need it, although I'm taking a secret weapon ha!:whistling:


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice pics of my stomping ground growing up! Beautiful.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

wtbfishin said:


> look like a great day Paymaster. I'm headin' to Dukes next week 1st trip. Wish me luck I'll need it, although I'm taking a secret weapon ha!:whistling:


Luck to ya. Dukes is a great place.



asago said:


> Nice pics of my stomping ground growing up! Beautiful.


Howdy Brother! :thumbsup:


----------

